
Show HN: Sansa – Super Awesome News Summarization App - bhavya6187
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sansa/jkmloofbfodpjejpmoebpbcagidckagj
======
spjaiswal
It's a real time-saver.

------
mayoite1470
Thanks for this!

------
kpratik77
Super useful!!

------
ishan_kart
Much needed

------
abhutra
Interesting

